# [SOLVED] bluetooth - nie można odbierać plików z telefonów.

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam.

Mam gałąź stabilną amd64. Problem dotyczy możliwości odbierania plików z telefonu. 

O ile z komputera mogę przesłać na telefon plik, w drugą stronę już nie.

Bluetooth konfigurowałem podług wiki.

Do wysyłania i odbierania plików kiedyś korzystałem z bluemana - o ile wiem nie istnieje

dla Fluxboxa żadna alternatywa.

Blueman w wersji 1.98_p20150105

Garść informacji:

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.2.18 (python 2.7.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.8.4, glibc-2.20-r2, 3.18.11-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.18.11-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4460_CPU_@_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16410292 total,  13113016 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2097148 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 06 May 2015 10:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.2_p53

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1::gentoo, 3.3.5-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.13.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.13.4::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

roslin

    location: /var/lib/layman/roslin

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

x-portage

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA PUEL dlj-1.1 skype-eula"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /usr/X11R6/bin/startx"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs collision-protect config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/media/data/tmp"

USE="256-color 7zip X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apng audacious audiofile auto-hinter bash-completion berkdb bidi bl bluetooth bluez bluray bogofilter bs2b bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdparanoia cdr cleartype cli corefonts cpudetection cracklib crypt cryptsetup cue cups curl custom-cflags custom-cpuopts custom-optimization cvs cxx daemon dbus dga dirac divx double-precision dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emerge enca encode extensions extras faac faad fat ffmpeg ffmpeg-mt flac flaccelt fontconfig foomaticdb fortran g3dvl gconf gdbm gif gimp git gnutls gtk gtk2 gtk3 gudev hddtemp hwdb iconv imagemagick imlib input ipv6 jack jpeg ladspa lame lib32 libcaca libnotify libsamplerate lirc lm_sensors logrotate loop-aes lua lua-cairo lua-imlib mad mbox mclib mercurial minizip mms mmx mmx2 mmxext moc modules mono mouse mp3 mpeg mpg123 mplayer multiboot multilib musepack ncurses netjack network newmousefocus nls nptl nsplugin ntfs ntfsprogs nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp optimisememory optimization osdmenu pam pc pcre perl pgo plugins png ppds pvr python qt-static qt3support qt4 radio rar readline reiserfs rss rt rtmp ruby samba schroedinger script session sftp slang sndfile sounds sox speex spell sqlite sse sse2 sse4 ssl ssse3 startup-notification strong-optimization subversion svg symlink system-ffmpeg tcpd tetex threads tk truetype udev unicode urandom usb userlocales v4l vaapi vdpau vim-pager vim-syntax vim-with-x vorbis wavepack wavpack webkit wma x264 xanim xface xft xinerama xml xpm xprint xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="snd-usb-audio" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" DVB_CARDS="dvb_usb_rtl28xxu" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="emu efi-32 efi-64 pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="pl en" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv intel i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Mam identyczny problem zarówno na laptopie jak i blaszaku przy różnych urządzeniach.

Za pomoc będę wdzięczny.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Zainstalowanie obexd-0.48 (zamaskowane) pomogło. Na obu maszynach bluetooth z bluemanem działa w obie strony.

----------

